# Aberllefenni (pic heavy)



## borntobemild (Aug 21, 2010)

Aberllefenni is a very very remote village midway between Machynlleth and Dolgellau.

The village is dominated by slate workings. There's a public footpath and a track that lead through the spoil heaps. Very easy explore.

There are four separate sets of workings up the valley leading NW from the village. I read that it was the last quarry in N Wales that quarried slate underground, closing in the early 2000s. There's some fantastic pictures on Mine Explorer. http://www.mine-explorer.co.uk/mines/Aberllefenni_7/Aberllefenni.asp

The slate dressing plant in Aberllefenni is still active - I think. Looked a bit closed while we were there.
http://www.wincilate.co.uk/

There were five sets of levels either side of the valley. As access is so easy, the owners were continually having problems with unauthorised explores so they blocked all those at the lower levels. Some of the old adits are easily identified by streams and draughts of cold air. I think some of the higher ones remain open.

It wasn't a great day when we were there and we had the place to ourselves. One of the quietest places i've ever been. Nothing but the mewing of buzzards, the tinkling of running water and the crunch of boots on broken slates.

This was the mine office. Needs a bit of a face lift







View across the valley to the largest adit - called 'Gala'






at the end of the rails was the last entrance to close. The building beside it is now used to make paper from sheep sh*t 






Winding gear. there was a similar construction on the opposite side of the valley






This building was further up the valley - midway between two further sets of workings on opposite sides of the valley. Substantial well built two storey structure






Close up of the entrance at the lower level. Not sure whether this was an old mine entrance or some sort of processing plant






back down at the bottom of the valley, this cutting wheel had beem used to cover a hole






the slate works were originally water powered. this controlled the sluice leading to the mill race. The water still used for dampening dust in the mill






The slate dressing mill







more stuff here

http://s201.photobucket.com/albums/aa101/borntobemild/aberllefenni/


----------



## Captain-Slow (Aug 21, 2010)

Did you not have a look down the hole? 

Nice clear pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## smileysal (Aug 21, 2010)

Now this is somewhere I'd love to go. Adits, industrial bits and pieces, and gorgeous scenery to boot. excellent pics, I like this a lot.


----------



## Mole Man (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the post, looks a great place to have a look round.


----------



## borntobemild (Aug 22, 2010)

> Did you not have a look down the hole?



Found the place by accident so not really equipped for anything. Not even a torch.

I was going to climb up the spoil heap, but mrs btbm and the dawg weren't up for it.

There's an old rusty crane called 'the red crane' up there I'd like to have seen as well. There were inclined planes, waggon ways and huge flat bits of slate with holes drilled in them that probabaly supported some sort of aerial conveyer.

Suspect that there's still plenty around to interest the serious explorer.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow, there's loads left there. Love the winding gear and the seriously slatey buildings.
Great find, btbm.


----------



## wolfism (Aug 23, 2010)

Interesting place by the look of things, especially pic no.2 with that enormous adit. This is the Corris valley, isn't it – where sheep shit paper has taken over from slate as a staple industry!


----------



## borntobemild (Aug 27, 2010)

wolfism said:


> Interesting place by the look of things, especially pic no.2 with that enormous adit. This is the Corris valley, isn't it – where sheep shit paper has taken over from slate as a staple industry!



Close - it's the Dulais valley - which runs NE from Corris. A tramway running up the valley connects with the Corris railway.

There was also a really interesting deserted chapel just outside Corris. Didn't have any time to do anything but wander round the garden and peer in.


----------



## wolfism (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks – I thought it was somewhere in that area. It looks like a similar landscape to Dinorwic further north, and there are some nice old slate-built chapels there too, on the opposite side of the mountain from the quarry.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 28, 2010)

Great report BTBM !!! What a great day out this would make.Will definately have to spend some time on the North side of Wales.Loads of abandoned military and industrial sites to be explored.Never heard of this one before so thanx for the gen. !!
PS Quote,There's an old rusty crane called 'the red crane' up there I'd like to have seen.
Shame you didn't get to see this as i would love to know why they call it the 'red crane' !!


----------

